# Stay fixed or opt for Tracker ?



## Taliesen (15 Aug 2008)

My mortgage has just come out of its fixed period and now I have the choice of a 5.75% tracker or a 6.35% fixed for another 2 years. I'm tempted to go for the tracker as even 2 increases (2 x 0.25%) by the ECB will still be below the 6.35% fixed rate. What are you feelings on this ? I'm of the opinion that the rate 'may' rise twice more, but once is more probable and then not for long. These rates are with PTSB btw.


----------



## z104 (15 Aug 2008)

Depends on your circumstances. The benefits of the fixed is that you don't have to worry about your mortgage rate increasing anymore for 2 years.

I personally expect a rate drop by the end of the year and I'm on a tracker.


----------



## cromulent (15 Aug 2008)

I'd take the tracker. I'm hawkish on interest rates, but I think ECB is at or close to top of current cycle based on recent developments in France and Germany.

If you want to know where Irish interest rates are going don't pay attention to guff from chancers like Austin Hughes or Dan McLaughlin. Look at what's happening in Frankfurt and Marseilles.

Also with a tracker you are at least guaranteed an IR cut if the ECB cuts. I wouldn't be so sure of other products.


----------

